# Ann Arbor, MI



## rpfey (Dec 8, 2013)

The university is flying me out later this month for a visitation weekend. I'm aware of the temperatures there currently and would appreciate any advice on what to wear.

I've spent most of my life in Northern CA so I usually get by with sweaters and light jackets during the colder months. However, I do plan on getting a heavy coat if I decide on moving to Ann Arbor for graduate school. The weather there is a concern of mine, but I spend the majority of the time inside of the lab. 

Any other comments about the area are also appreciated.


----------



## dwebber18 (Jun 5, 2008)

While not the most stylish choice I think the best value for your money is a down coat from Eddie Bauer. They use quality goose down, and I wore mine this last week in -25°F and was fairly warm with only a single layer underneath. Most of their coats are 550 fill power so just find a style that works for you. Also a good pair of long Johns will be helpful, I prefer merino wool and love smartwool, but other companies like icebreakers make good wool too.

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## FalconLorenzo (Aug 14, 2013)

dwebber18 said:


> While not the most stylish choice I think the best value for your money is a down coat from Eddie Bauer. They use quality goose down, and I wore mine this last week in -25°F and was fairly warm with only a single layer underneath. Most of their coats are 550 fill power so just find a style that works for you. Also a good pair of long Johns will be helpful, I prefer merino wool and love smartwool, but other companies like icebreakers make good wool too.
> 
> _Posted via *Topify* on Android_


I have a down parka from Eddie Bauer and can confirm that this bear coat leaves me sweating in sub-freeze Ohio winters. That, a good scarf, and a good pair of insulated boots (UGG actually makes pretty great looking mens boots that are warm as all hell, and the bean boot with thinsulate is a great option, also!) will help you weather the... Erm.. Weather.

Don't forget gloves - I don't have anything fancy just a cheap $5 pair of acrylic gloves from target that I can operate my iPhone in. They might not be the warmest but they are super convenient and help cut the wind, which really is the major culprit of "miserable" winters in this area.

EDIT to add: regarding the "not the most stylish choice" comment, winter time around the Great Lakes demands utilitarian outer layers. I don't care how stylish something might be - if it leaves me cold in the winter it is 100% useless to me.


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

If you're interested in down jackets, I would encourage you to look at Montbell. You can get significantly better down and better construction for less money from Montbell compared to Eddie Bauer.


----------



## MaxBuck (Apr 4, 2013)

As an Ohio State Buckeye, you're not likely to get a lot of kudos from me regarding Ann Arbor. Nonetheless, it's a great little college town that, absent my inbred distaste for things Wolverine, I'd like to live in. Lots of culture, pretty surroundings, and weather isn't much worse than central Ohio (damning with faint praise there).

However, let me say that Zingerman's Deli in AA is the single most disappointing restaurant experience of my entire life. OK deli food, but at about 2.5 times the reasonable price, and you have to wait a long time in line for the privilege of being fleeced by the proprietors. By all means go there once for the experience, but arrange for someone else to pick up the check.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Ann Arbor puts me in mind of one thing and one thing alone:


----------



## dwebber18 (Jun 5, 2008)

FalconLorenzo said:


> EDIT to add: regarding the "not the most stylish choice" comment, winter time around the Great Lakes demands utilitarian outer layers. I don't care how stylish something might be - if it leaves me cold in the winter it is 100% useless to me.


I completely agree with this, once it gets dangerously cold function definitely trumps form. I like my one Eddie jacket because it looks really good with jeans and other casual pants, but they of course have many different options. The Montbell jackets look good, but their down is all in the thin trash bag stuff that is nice for being lightweight but I'm not real easy on stuff and would tear it up. My Eddie jacket is made of a thick cotton/nylon and shouldn't get torn up too easy.


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

Well, most down jackets have just a thin nylon shell and lining. It is tougher than you think for just knocking about town. If you were to ski in it or beat through brush, you'd wear a shell over it. FWIW, the First Ascent down jackets I've seen at EB are all made of the same stuff. Either way, I would discourage anyone from wearing cotton anything (especially an outer layer) if exposure and hypothermia are a real concern. Down and cotton don't mix, in my mind, because both are ruined in terms of insulation once wet. But, to each his own. To me, the Montbell example represents a much higher quality product for the same money as EB - any other trusted mountain brand would be the same (MHW, Patagonia, even Columbia [who lots of folks discount, but actually makes a very good product]).


----------



## dwebber18 (Jun 5, 2008)

Yeah I agree with you, they should be tough enough for every day pursuits I just tend to bump in to stuff and scrape my shoulders and elbows on walls and corners. I wear my jacket for dry days that happen to be cold and windy, not in wet or snow. For that I would grab my ski jacket because it certainly is more important to stay dry in the cold than warm. For reference this is the jacket I had in mind in my answer https://www.eddiebauer.com/catalog/...All=n&pg=1&sort=CL_SORT_PRICE&cmPathInfo=null
As mentioned warm pants, and gloves(especially water resistant) are essential. Don't forget the chapstick and lotion either since most buildings will be pumping out the gas heat and you'll probably dry out since you'll be inside a good bit.


----------



## Snow Hill Pond (Aug 10, 2011)

MaxBuck said:


> ...the single most disappointing restaurant experience of my entire life.


Did you ever try another A2 classic, Cottage Inn Pizza?


----------



## MaxBuck (Apr 4, 2013)

Snow Hill Pond said:


> Did you ever try another A2 classic, Cottage Inn Pizza?


No, one visit to Ann Arbor was sufficient for this lifetime. I've heard good things about Cottage Inn, though, even from other Buckeyes.


----------



## rpfey (Dec 8, 2013)

Well, considering that I've been anti-Stanfurd/anti-red for years, it'll make the transition to Ann Arbor that much easier


----------



## Semper Jeep (Oct 11, 2011)

To the OP - if you haven't yet made your trek to A², the weather has begun to warm up considerably from what we were experiencing in the area since the start of the year. You could probably suffice with a sweater and something like a warm peacoat if you want to pack a bit lighter. And as others have mentioned, a wool cap and gloves are a necessity, especially if you will be walking around town.



MaxBuck said:


> However, let me say that Zingerman's Deli in AA is the single most disappointing restaurant experience of my entire life. OK deli food, but at about 2.5 times the reasonable price, and you have to wait a long time in line for the privilege of being fleeced by the proprietors. By all means go there once for the experience, but arrange for someone else to pick up the check.


While I agree that the price is a bit high, Zingerman's Deli easily has the best sandwiches I've ever found anywhere. Hands down. The baked goods are good too but that's where I think the prices really become ridiculous. Regarding the lines: Anytime on Fridays or Saturdays will have awful lines. Game day weekends are particularly bad with the line stretching a few blocks all day Friday and much of Saturday. During the week though it's usually not too bad in the evening and is hit or miss at lunch time. Going between 2:00 and 5:00 is usually the best bet (and though not relevant this time of year, there is usually no line at all most days in the summer).

Zingerman's Roadhouse is very good too, but their prices are even more outrageous.



Snow Hill Pond said:


> Did you ever try another A2 classic, Cottage Inn Pizza?


My wife loves Cottage Inn. I am indifferent. She would go there every single time we go to Ann Arbor if she had her pick. I don't get the appeal. Maybe the appeal is sentimental as she would always go there after football and basketball games before headed back to her dorm or apartment. Having never lived on campus myself, I only subjected myself to Cottage Inn on rare occasions. If you are coming to the Detroit area, you may as well go somewhere you can get an actual Detroit style pizza (or one of the great New Haven style places we have). If there is one food Detroit excels at, it is pizza!

Personally, my favorite place to eat in Ann Arbor is the Prickly Pear on Main Street.

And most importantly, *Go Blue!*


----------



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

I never understood the appeal of Cottage Inn either.


----------



## MaxBuck (Apr 4, 2013)

Semper Jeep said:


> While I agree that the price is a bit high, Zingerman's Deli easily has the best sandwiches I've ever found anywhere.


Next time you're in Columbus for a game or other reasons, try Katzinger's. I think their sandwiches are every bit the equal of Zingerman's, at about 40-50% of the price. And the free pickles are the bomb!



Semper Jeep said:


> And most importantly, *Go Blue!*


I'll just hold my tongue here. As well as my nose.


----------



## rpfey (Dec 8, 2013)

Flying out this Friday...decided to get some long johns too


----------



## Snow Hill Pond (Aug 10, 2011)

MaxBuck said:


> I think their sandwiches are every bit the equal of Zingerman's, at about 40-50% of the price.


You know, there is an "Ann Arbor premium". I was introduced to this bit of creative pricing when my furnace broke down one winter evening. The repairman (from Saline) was the nicest guy and when he said, "I normally charge X, but since you're in Ann Arbor, I'm going to have to charge you 1.5X.", I took it like it was the most reasonable thing I'd heard all day. I wasn't going to argue...I believe it was -2F outside at the time...


----------



## Snow Hill Pond (Aug 10, 2011)

rpfey said:


> Flying out this Friday...decided to get some long johns too


If you have time, check out Dominick's near the Law Quad. Pizza and sangria. Better after a game of softball on a summer evening, but no matter the season, Dom's is worth a visit.


----------



## rpfey (Dec 8, 2013)

Apologies for the late update -- had midterms and finals after getting back from the trip.

I stayed at the Campus Inn and had a lot of fun....lots of free drinks and food  The weather wasn't so bad, and I dressed in layers, but funnily enough my roomate, who happened to be from upstate NY, knew right away I wasn't from around these parts. They took us to the Cottage Inn for pizza one of the nights, and I really enjoyed that -- most importantly, I got along well with the department and current graduate students so it looks like I'll have the next 5 years or so to explore Ann Arbor.


----------



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

Congrats!


----------

